# PW Autocare



## M4hood (Sep 21, 2010)

Just a quick one to say how pleased I was with the service that I recieved today from Paul at PW Autocare. He called to show me some of his trade range and I very impressed with his knowledge and attitude towards the full autoglym range, he was more than able to recommend new products for me to try and sold me far more than I had intended spending.
Super job can't recommend Paul higher.
Keep up the great service


----------

